# [Chromium x86] Instruction non permise (sse2 obligatoire)

## pti-rem

Bon matin

J'ai installé www-client/chromium-35.0.1916.153 et après l'emerge, j'ai un simple 'Illegal instruction" lorsque j'invoque chromium en ligne de commande ; comme si il n'était pas compilé pour la bonne architecture

sur cette Gentoo :

```
gen2 ~ # uname -a

Linux gen2 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 #11 Tue Jul 22 12:54:12 CEST 2014 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

mon make.conf

```
gen2 ~ # cat /etc/portage/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mtune=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="-bindist examples bash-completion mmx sse mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow nls unicode ssl ipv6 fuse dbus consolekit udev truetype alsa pulseaudio ogg X gtk qt3 qt4 cups udev samba bluetooth"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save" 

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info log qa"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

## (Pour la prise en charge de la souris, du clavier et du pavé tactile Synaptics)

##INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

## (Pour la prise en charge de la souris, du clavier)

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

LINGUAS="fr en_GB"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf
```

et avec mes USE par paquet très limités :

```
gen2 ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.use/*

# required by x11-misc/mozo-1.8.0

# required by mate-base/mate-1.8.0[base]

# required by mate (argument)

>=mate-base/mate-menus-1.8.0 python

# j'ai pas de sse2 dans mon cpuinfo mais il m'a fallu mettre ce drapeau pour media-libs/libvpx

# je ne me souviens même pas pour quel paquet j'ai du placer ce drapeau sse2 à media-libs/libvpx

media-libs/libvpx sse2

# required by x11-libs/glamor-0.6.0

# required by x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.3.0[glamor]

# required by x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.15[video_cards_radeon]

# required by x11-base/xorg-server-1.15.0[xorg]

# required by x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.8.2

=media-libs/mesa-10.0.4 gbm

=net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.7.3_p104-r6 rdesktop vnc

=dev-lang/python-2.7.6 sqlite

net-misc/tightvnc server
```

J'ai relancé :

# emerge --emptytree @system

après avoir modifié CFLAGS avec -march=native et -mtune=native

Je pourrai essayer de nouveau d'installer chromium, mais j'ai lu un peu que ce paquet pouvait être problématique ...

Qu'en est-t'il ?

Que pouvez-vous me conseiller pour installer chromium sur cette machine ?

Le drapeau custom-cflags me serait-t'il utile ?

Merci bienLast edited by pti-rem on Sat Jul 26, 2014 1:34 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Emerge -e @system n'est pas suffisant, il faut faire emerge -e @world, car tout n'a pas été recompilé avec les nouveaux CFLAGS.

Après, si l'erreur persiste, il faudra étudier l'éventualité d'un bug (j'ai cru voir des "illegal instructions" avec Chrome dans la partie anglophone du forum).

----------

## pti-rem

Salut

C'est entendu Xavier, je ferai le emerge -e @world ; et avant d'installer chromium ou même firefox

édition @12:45 du 24/7 : emerge -e @world terminé ; emerge -v www-client/chromium www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins firefox lancé  :Wink: 

J'ajoute un détail par rapport à un point mentionné plus haut dans mon premier post, c'est firefox qui demande à avoir media-libs/libvpx

```
gen2 ~ # emerge -pv firefox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=media-libs/libvpx-1.0.0" has unmet requirements.

- media-libs/libvpx-1.3.0::gentoo USE="mmx sse threads (-altivec) -avx -avx2 -doc -postproc -sse2 -sse3 -sse4_1 -ssse3 -static-libs -test"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    sse? ( sse2 )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    sse? ( sse2 ) sse2? ( mmx ) ssse3? ( sse2 )

(dependency required by "www-client/firefox-24.6.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "firefox" [argument])
```

Comme je n'ai pas le sse2, je déclare dans /etc/portage/package.use/libvpx :

```
media-libs/libvpx -mmx -sse
```

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

édition :

```
media-libs/libvpx -sse
```

S'avère suffisant pour le pretend de firefox

Je complèterai ce fil après avoir installé chomium et firefox ; c'est à dire dans plus de 24h  :Wink: 

MerciLast edited by pti-rem on Thu Jul 24, 2014 10:49 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, fais-le pour ce paquet, car SSE n'implique normalement pas SSE2. Donc désactive le support SSE* pour ce paquet uniquement.

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour Xavier (et les autres)

Au préalable le emerge -e @world à été fait et la machine relancée.

Voici le bilan de l'installation du chromium (x86) : www-client/chromium-35.0.1916.153 qui a été lancée en ssh dans un terminal screen avec :

```
gen2 ~ # emerge -v chromium
```

Pour information, la compilation prend à peu près 8h

```

gen2 ~ # tail -f /var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-35.0.1916.153/temp/build.log # (44M)

...

 * PT PaX marking -m with paxctl

 *      out/Release/chrome

>>> Source compiled.
```

Et avec exactement la même information (sans phase d'installation des fichiers du paquet) dans mon terminal en screen sur gen2

/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-35.0.1916.153/temp/build.log (44M)

```
gen2 ~ # which chromium

which: no chromium in (/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.7.3)
```

```
gen2 ~ # emerge --info =www-client/chromium-35.0.1916.153::gentoo

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.21-gentoo-r1-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_3200+-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3107192 total,   1313872 free

KiB Swap:    6291388 total,   6289344 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 18 Jul 2014 03:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.23.2 p1.0) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.6, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mtune=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mtune=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode examples exif fam firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3 qt3support qt4 readline samba sdl session spell sse ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr en_GB" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

```
gen2 ~ # emerge -pqv =www-client/chromium-35.0.1916.153::gentoo

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/chromium-35.0.1916.153  USE="cups pulseaudio tcmalloc -bindist -custom-cflags -gnome -gnome-keyring -kerberos (-neon) (-selinux) {-test}" LINGUAS="en_GB fr -am -ar -bg -bn -ca -cs -da -de -el -es -es_LA -et -fa -fi -fil -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -it -ja -kn -ko -lt -lv -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -sw -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 
```

Donc le source est compilé, sans message d'erreur à la fin, mais mon paquetage compilé n'est pas installé (!)

Après une synchronisation de l'arbre de Portage, j'ai : www-client/chromium Latest version available: 36.0.1985.125

Je relance pour 8h ...Last edited by pti-rem on Sat Jul 26, 2014 2:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour

```
monik@gen2 ~ $ chromium

Instruction non permise
```

```
monik@gen2 ~ $ emerge --info =www-client/chromium-36.0.1985.125::gentoo

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.21-gentoo-r1-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_3200+-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3107192 total,   1740120 free

KiB Swap:    6291388 total,   6286580 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 25 Jul 2014 11:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.23.2 p1.0) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.6, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mtune=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mtune=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode examples exif fam firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3 qt3support qt4 readline samba sdl session spell sse ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr en_GB" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

www-client/chromium-36.0.1985.125 was built with the following:

USE="cups pulseaudio tcmalloc -bindist -custom-cflags -gnome -gnome-keyring -kerberos (-neon) (-selinux) -test" LINGUAS="en_GB fr -am -ar -bg -bn -ca -cs -da -de -el -es -es_LA -et -fa -fi -fil -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -it -ja -kn -ko -lt -lv -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -sw -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW"
```

```
monik@gen2 ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 6

model      : 10

model name   : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+

stepping   : 0

cpu MHz      : 2191.362

cache size   : 512 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips   : 4382.72

clflush size   : 32

cache_alignment   : 32

address sizes   : 34 bits physical, 32 bits virtual

power management: ts
```

```
monik@gen2 ~ $ cat /etc/portage/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mtune=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

#USE="bindist examples bash-completion mmx sse mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow nls unicode ssl ipv6 fuse dbus consolekit udev truetype alsa pulseaudio ogg X gtk qt3 qt4 cups evdev udev samba bluetooth"

USE="-bindist -minimal examples bash-completion mmx sse mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow nls unicode ssl ipv6 fuse dbus consolekit udev truetype alsa pulseaudio ogg X gtk qt3 qt4 cups udev samba bluetooth"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save" 

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info log qa"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

## (Pour la prise en charge de la souris, du clavier et du pavé tactile Synaptics)

##INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

## (Pour la prise en charge de la souris, du clavier)

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

LINGUAS="fr en_GB"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf
```

À l'aide !

J'ai pour idée le drapeau 'custom-cflags' mais aucune pour la customisation ...

Au passage, si vous voyez des drapeaux USE qui n'ont pas à être globaux : merci de me le dire

----------

## sebB

Navré pour toi, mais pas de sse2 pas de chromium. Tu fais parti des 0.3% d'élus...

https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=349320

----------

## pti-rem

Merci à toi sebB pour avoir trouvé l'info et pour me l'avoir donné

En fait, je voulais réserver Chromium à l'usage pour ma tante des produits Google comme je le fais maintenant chez moi.

Elle sera tout aussi bien avec un seul navigateur  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> #60 jamesr@chromium.org
> 
> Chrome is compiled to use SSE2 instructions unconditionally.

 

----------

## pti-rem

 *sebB wrote:*   

>  ... Tu fais parti des 0.3% d'élus...

 

sebB, as-tu une raison pour employer ce terme d'élu ou alors ça t'es venu juste comme ça ?

Je croyais dur comme fer avoir bien choisi ce cpu ...

Remarque, je le crois encore ...

Mais portion congrue !

Faut dire  :Smile: 

----------

## pti-rem

Le problème de lacune sse2 se reproduit à l'installation de www-plugins/adobe-flash

```
monik@gen2 ~ $ emerge -pv adobe-flash

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for www-plugins/adobe-flash

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "adobe-flash" has unmet requirements.

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.394::gentoo USE="-debug -kde (-selinux) -sse2"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    sse2

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    sse2 debug? ( abi_x86_32 ) any-of ( abi_x86_64 abi_x86_32 )
```

J'ai trouvé ce lien :

https://wiki.mageia.org/en/Flash_Plugin_Installation#Installing_on_.22old.22_.28non-SSE2.29_machines

 *Quote:*   

> Starting with version 11.2, Adobe compiled the flash player plugin for CPUs with SSE2 capability. The consequence is that CPUs that handle only SSE but not SSE2 cannot use it. 

 

J'ai copié le libflashplayer.so

Dans un sous répertoire plugins (que j'ai créé en root) de /usr/lib/firefox/

```
monik@gen2 ~ $ ls -al /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 17351000 29 juil. 09:25 /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
```

Je ne peux rien dire pour le moment du résultat ; La version du firefox installée est : 24.6.0

----------

## pti-rem

Il m'a fallu placer l'ancien plugin flash ici :

```
monik@gen2 ~ $ ls -al /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so 

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 17351000  8 août  04:24 /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so
```

Pour avoir la version 11,2,202,235 de fonctionnelle avec firefox 24.6.0

Le tout sans le jeu d'instructions sse2 au processeur

----------

